# Kit Kat Clock



## debodun (Dec 31, 2017)

I remember these from years ago. They come in a wide variety of colors and have different accessories now. Mine is the "traditional" black & white. It's in a dresser drawer for now - I found the noise it made was too distracting.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 31, 2017)

*​I remember them.  My aunt used to have one in her kitchen.*


----------



## jujube (Dec 31, 2017)

Grandma had one in her kitchen.  She kept it up on the wall even after it stopped working because she liked it.


----------

